# Plugs/Poppers and such



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I don't know about anybody else, but does anyone change the hooks on their plugs and poppers and such? It may sound strange but when I buy new plugs and poppers and even new metal I replace the hooks that they come with and replace them with gammies. I still keep those I replce and us them for back up.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

What's your reasoning for doing that?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Plugs*

I like the gammies, they are sharper and the black color, to me makes it better than the bright stainless color or shiny chrome color. Like I said, call me strange but I just think it makes the lure alot better. Also the gammie trebles last longer than then hooks that come with the lures.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I thought you were probably using red hooks. That's the first time I've heard of someone prefering the black hooks. When you make custom baits you find almost everyone has some unique preferences.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I usually take off the treble hooks and put on single hooks. I do this especially on smaller lures that have two sets of trebles. I've caught some fish in the eyes before and they will evenutally end up dying from the lost of the eyeball. When I do put the single hook back on, I make sure it points out or away from the body of the lure. This keeps the hook exposed when I'm reeling it back in and it doesn't alter the movement of the lure too much. Only larger lures, I'm not too worried about catching a larger fish in the eye with a treb.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16057

i posted this thread a week or two ago about modifying gotcha plugs (feel free to move it if you'd like). as for hooks, i like to remove the trebles... if not all of them i'll leave a single treble at the tail and nothing more. it reduces snags and tangles with others, keeps uneccesary hooks out of your hands and the fish, etc. as for hook color, depends on the fish. blues, spanish, etc it's gold hooks... and red hooks for the slower fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I also nornally replace the trebles with single hooks. When you're casting to a school of breaking blues (toothy critters) you don't need all that hook in their face or in you hand.  Most of us boat fisherman change the hooks.

Catman.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ill change the hooks on most of my lures like Sting Silvers and Hopkins but on the rest of them I will just mash the barbs.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*dull hooks*

I don't replace them right away, but i do test for sharpness. I sharpen the ones that need it and then take a permanant marker and "Paint" the sharpened area to help prevent rust. I find Rapala and Yozuri and other quality plugs come with sharp hooks, if not long lasting ones. When it's time to replace, then i qo with better quality.


----------

